

Information, Freedom, Rights and Duties - AndrewDucker
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/02/information-freedom-flame-bait.html

======
drewcrawford
I have a little book of things I want to open-source before I die. Some of it
is my own stuff that I can't release yet for competitive reasons, others is
stuff I want to make money and buy the rights so I can give it away.

It's easy to think of a will and death as something far off and mostly about
finances and money, especially for people our age. But who knows how many
fast-inverse-square-roots are hidden in the bowels of legacy systems that will
never see the light of day? That keeps me up at night.

~~~
BearOfNH
_I have a little book of things I want to open-source before I die._

So do I. And I'll be retiring in a few years, if you get my drift.

Where are good places to deposit stuff? Things that may not be worthy of (say)
SourceForge? Things that may only interest a handful of people every year?
Someplace where they will get cataloged by Google so every few months a single
geek can be pleasantly surprised to find somebody else solved part of his
problem, and is willing to share?

~~~
apotheon
[BitBucket](<http://bitbucket.org/>)

That's my favorite at present.

------
unwind
Just because it piqued my curiosity, here:s a CPAN search for Mr Stross'
software:
<[http://search.cpan.org/search?query=stross&mode=all>](http://search.cpan.org/search?query=stross&mode=all>).
Seems to be two packages, from 1998 and 2000.

~~~
cstross
Yep. 2000 is when I switched career track to writing full-time.
Unsurprisingly, I haven't been releasing any packages since then (due to not
doing any software development these days).

Incidentally, NetServer::Generic is what Datacash's payment servers ran on for
about the first 3-5 years (I can't be exact because I left after about 40-42
months). I gather the last of my code was retired from production in 2008.

------
apotheon
Well . . . nothing worth mentioning in the last few months, but I have some
stuff in the queue. Does that count?

